# My first attempt on Piano Concerto! Please visit and leave some feedback!



## WMClassical (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello It's me again. After composing piano sonata, waltz and etude. I'm trying to compose piano concerto. Here is my first attempt - piano concerto no.1 in G minor. In modified-sonata form, second subject was set in iv of G minor, Cadenza appears in development section.






Thank you!


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Put your compositions here WMClassical:Today's Composers


----------



## WMClassical (Nov 12, 2018)

I am banned from posting there as I'm a new member of this forum


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

WMClassical said:


> I am banned from posting there as I'm a new member of this forum


https://www.talkclassical.com/beginners/


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

WMClassical said:


> I am banned from posting there as I'm a new member of this forum


I was unaware that being a new member was a liability. Very strange.

Your piece sounds like a folk tune a some Middle Eastern or Eastern European country. The overall effect is of some sort of dance arrangement rather than a concerto. Just for starters, I don't hear sonata form; it's really more of a rondo, but whatever it is, it has far too much monotonous, literal repetition. The opening tune, with its scale figure and insistent rhythm, doesn't suggest a need for development and wears out its welcome quickly; you need to vary it, break it up and use bits of it, set it in canon, invert it, put it in the major, etc. There also needs to be more contrasting material to justify a movement this long.

I hear nothing "misterioso" about your allegro, which sounds playful rather than mysterious (and by the way, it would be "allegro misterioso," not "allegro con misterioso').


----------

